# 2" thin wall dwv pvc



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm going to ask anyway... I have a washer drain stoppage out in the country. It was ran in 2" thin wall dwv and dwv fittings. All my travels This is a first. Anyone know where to get fittings for this junk so I don't have to take out driveway and sidewalks...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Are you sure it is not really central vacuum piping? There should be markings on the pipe with ASTM numbers so you can identify what it is.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

When you say "thin wall", do you maen irrigation pipe?



slickrick said:


> I'm going to ask anyway... I have a washer drain stoppage out in the country. It was ran in 2" thin wall dwv and dwv fittings. All my travels This is a first. Anyone know where to get fittings for this junk so I don't have to take out driveway and sidewalks...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> When you say "thin wall", do you maen irrigation pipe?


 I bet its pr200 thinwall pressure pipe. Protects right on target,its commonly used in irrigation.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

This is not 200 psi pipe. The OD size is smaller like the relation between sch 40 & sdr 35 with its own dwv fittings Not vacuum tubing but a 2'' S&D. I have ran across most all materials over the years but this is a first.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Schedule 30 PVC DWV?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

wouldn't that have the same OD?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> wouldn't that have the same OD?


 
Nope. To join SCH 40 & SD you have to use a thin wall reducer or bushing in a fitting... 3" & 4" SDR 35 are commom around here.The S&D is even thinner. It was allowed in the Standard Plumbing Code and a lot of plumbers used it for bld sewers. Nothing but crap.... But I have never seen it in 2"...

The ID of SCH 40 & SDR are same, but the wall is thinner making the OD different..


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I was talkin ta pipedoc



slickrick said:


> Nope. To join SCH 40 & SD you have to use a thin wall reducer or bushing in a fitting...


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes they would Protech.


----------

